# Longhorn rod with Cactus



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This is another Longhorn rod I finished up recently. The blank is a 7' Phenix s700m. I used an "Original Cactus Blank" prickly pear cactus butt with a Longhorn inlay. The thread on this one is Madiera burnt orange. I got to use another of the Golden Touch decals on this one, so thanks again to Charles! The guides on this are Recoils. We found this cool cactus down in Port Mansfield to use as a photo background, so I was pretty happy with these shots! Two more coming off the dryer by next week....


----------



## Saltwater Pimp (Oct 31, 2009)

Like always nice work


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i can see the Cactus saying it now " Grandpa is that you"?

nice work as usual....


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

More good stuff


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

As always Kyle, great work.

I am going to have to get Charlie to Pony up a few of those TU stickers LOL


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Once again, beautiful work, but now you are putting two utersues (uteri) on the rod? 

Gig'em..


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

In addition to the great job on the rod, the pics are really good!


----------



## GoldenTouchDecals (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello Friends . . .
Another great one Kyle . . .a rose among the thorns!! The photography is grand also. And I snitched one of these for my collection too! 

Hey Charlie . . .how can you have more need for decals? The last batch I sent ya' should have lasted you a month o' Sundays!!

Thanks guys for all the business you send my way. It keeps me awake at work thinking about all the goodies I have at home. 

Charlie


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Great looking rod, Kyle!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That sure if a beautiful package there, Kyle, Love the work in the handle


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice. Where would I find decals like those at.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

YAKNTX said:


> Very nice. Where would I find decals like those at.
> Thanks,
> Robert


Thanks... those decals came from:

http://www.tightlinecustomrods.com/GoldenTouchDecals/GoldenTouchIndex.html


----------

